# Clutches



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Just wondering how many of you have made changes to your clutching. What changes did you make? How do you like it? What are the benefits to this setup for the way you ride? And of course what tires and machine?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont know much about the CanAm clutches but I hate to see a thread go un-answered... From what I know, They can basically do the same types of things us Brute guys can, which is add better springs and/or weights to get more low end torque back when adding larger tires. Now as far as which spring goes well with certain size tires, I have no clue... Sorry I couldnt be any more help than that...


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I appreciate that. :bigok: I see a lot Kawi traffic on here but not to many Can-Am guys and was hoping clutches would bring a few of them out of hiding. I think I have a plan together as far as what I want to do with my Outy. I mostly thought it would be interesting to see what others have done and figured such a thread could be usefull. I am looking at getting a QSC mudpro kit after I get some 30" Zillas. I am leaning heavily toward all wides. From what I hear this kit has lots of low end belt pinch and is very aggressive out of the hole. :rockn: The engagement should be around 2200 rpm. I don't want to go to high since this quad spends most of it's time on trails and of course whatever mudholes present themselves. :beerchug:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

sounds like a good plan..

Yeah I'd love to have a more diverse group but, until we get some guys in here that do all their own stuff and know alot about them to actually post up info like we did for the brute, it's going to be kinda slow... but it's something We are definately working on. Take the zuki section for instance, since Bootlegger got him a KQ, he's been posting stuff in there from time to time.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

I hear you. I think it is just a matter of time though. You guys have a pretty cool forum here. :biggthumpup:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## blacksmoke08 (Jan 6, 2010)

I have the STM billet clutches on my outlander they are SWEET!!!! You have so much adjustment its crazy....


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Doesn't get any better than that. :bling:


----------



## blacksmoke08 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ya I hate puttin the belt cover over them they are so pertty!!!!!! lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

got wake? on here has alot of clutching info but not sure if he post on here anymore. I know he was on here for a little while but havent seen him in a while.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yep, from what I can tell, got wake? definitely knows his stuff when it comes to can-am clutches. It was based on his advice that I have decided to get the QSC kit. :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

awesome. Let us know what you think. And..... Some quick snap shots of you installing it would be awesome too.. maybe a little can-am How-To  :rockn:


----------

